# Side by side Frigidaire Freezer FRS26R2AW5



## Carloscda (Jan 3, 2009)

Also the compressor & evaporator fans are running, also the Fridge is cold.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

idk if that is an issue or not. but you can clear it by turning off the fridge for a while.


----------



## Carloscda (Jan 3, 2009)

Forgot to add the fridge is cold but the freezer is not freezing food the way it should.


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

Possibly low on Freon.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

yeah, probably low on R-134A. does the middle or bottom of the coil feel warm? if low on refrigerant, the coil will get warm quickly from the top down and freeze at the top.


----------



## Carloscda (Jan 3, 2009)

Just checked and they don't feel warm just cool. And on the fridge side only cool air is blowing in even those I have it set to the coldest setting.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

yeah cool is not good. they should be very cold. what you can do defrost all the ice and run it for awhile and if it starts to ice up the same way very soon, it's most likely low on refrigerant. it could be some other things like a clogged expansion device or bad airflow (fan not working, etc.), but that is less likely.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

That's usually a sign of low refrigerant levels. If evap pressures are too low (low refrigerant) then the refrigerant evaporates too abruptly and spends itself early in the evaporator.

This most likely means you have a leak somewhere.


----------



## Carloscda (Jan 3, 2009)

What I did Sat while the freezer was still running, left the door to the freezer open and the frost on the coils melted off in like 10mins. 

Later I turned the unit off and turned the controls to 0 and let sit for a few mins. Started the unit again and after several mins the coils started to frost up again but only the top.

Really hoping this can be fixed! With the holidays fast approaching don't really want to spend $800 on a new unit.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

yep sounds like low refrigerant. could also be clogged cap tube or filter drier causing a restriction, but either way not an easy fix. not sure of any other way to know for sure other than to attach a piercing valve and gauges. besides, to fix either you have to open up the system and replace parts, re-charge, etc.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

that coil should be frosted the entire way, you have a refrigerant leak.


----------



## Carloscda (Jan 3, 2009)

This is what it looks like now, seems to be frosting over.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

that is what it needs to look like, is it cooling now?


----------



## Carloscda (Jan 3, 2009)

hardwareman said:


> that is what it needs to look like, is it cooling now?


It's cold as if you set the temp on 2, I have it set to 6 the coldest.
I'll wait a few more hrs and check again.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

you also have to consider that with the panel off, the fan can't really direct airflow through the coils properly and will ice up faster because the panel creates a channel for the air.

it does look better, but i'd start over with the panel on. the ice buildup seems to be too much for that amount of time.


----------



## Carloscda (Jan 3, 2009)

Now only the top coils have a dusting of frost?

I'll wait ti'll after Thanksgiving to call in a repairman.


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

How old is the refrigerator? Most manufacturers warrantee the "sealed system" for 5 years.


----------



## Carloscda (Jan 3, 2009)

chitownken said:


> How old is the refrigerator? Most manufacturers warrantee the "sealed system" for 5 years.


11yrs old...


----------



## talukdar (Mar 29, 2015)

What's about the images you attached? It shows that "Sorry, this person deleted this image".


----------

